# motor for revolve



## 2praxis1 (Sep 15, 2009)

hi 

for a collage show we want ti build 2 6 foot revolves on stage the problem is we need to know how to power them.

we dont have a huge budget and the revolves will be in the middle of the set we need to be able to control them independently 

any help will be greatly appreciated 
thanks


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 15, 2009)

What sort of options do you have to power the motors? How are you building them? Chain / cable drive? Direct direct drive? How much weight will they need to move? How fast will they need to go? Do you need something that will be compatible with PLC's? The more info you can provide, the more specific we can be.

~Dave


----------



## Footer (Sep 15, 2009)

If you want to do a revolve that is automated, there is not really a cheap way to do it. There are varying degrees of expense that you can look at. 

Do a search for revolves, this subject has been beaten to death. Depending on hohttp://www.controlbooth.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=145568w you build the physical revolve changes the way to power it. You can power it using cable drives, chain drives, and friction drives. 

One "turnkey" option is building the revolve yourself and powering it using this.... Creative Conners, Inc.

It will cost you 1-2k to rent, possibly more depending on how much gear they have out. The software is great and the safety features are rock solid. To build a safe system to control the revolves that works every night will cost you 3x to 4x as much. It can be done, and is a great learning opportunity, but it will cost you. Its not as simple as just hooking up power and walking away.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm always a fan of using human power for this sort of thing - it usually works out cheaper and safer than something motorized, especially for an educational program. Sure, it's fun to build and program automated machinery, but sometimes it's better for the budget and the show overall to go with the lower tech solution.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm with FatherMurphy on this one. Human power is the way to go, for these reasons:
1. It's cheap
2. It won't break down - or at least, if it does, you can replace the motor easily!
3. If something goes wrong with a scene change, you can easily change the revolve speed/direction/whatever without needing to reprogram
4. It's safe - if the operators see a problem then they'll stop; if you're shifting them mechanically then you have to build in all sorts of pressure sensors to do this.

I've done several shows with a revolve, and every time they've been people-powered, even down to _Les Miserables_ on a 9-metre diameter revolve with half a ton of barricade and about 25 people on it. It's not difficult to build the revolve so it can be controlled by a winch from the wings - a metal C-section around the outside of the revolve, wire rope and some pulleys and you can route the control to wherever you want.


----------

